# Protein shakes again



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Any recommendations? 

Been using gaspari myofusion but I have noticed an increase in acne on my back/shoulder and was wondering if this could cause it?

What's folks using out there


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Myprotein instant whey.

I had a bad botty on Friday but that as down to something else. No acne though.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

MyProtein Impact Whey, I mix it with MyProtein Powdered Oats. Perfect!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I use several protein shakes, Myofusion is one of them. Not sure why you are experiencing acne, don't think it's related to the protein powder.

One of the best protein powders available is CNP Pro-Peptide.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

PHD Pharma Whey HT+ 

Easily the best tasting protein drink when mixed in water :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Reflex Instant Whey and then PHD Pharma 6hr Blend before bed :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have recently seen advice from a Nutritionist.

Ok, he promotes Maximuscle, but I have heard a lot of good things abut them.

Maximuscle Promax before workout - http://www.maximuscle.com/promax

Maximuscle Thermobol before workout - http://www.maximuscle.com/thermobol

Maximuscle Cyclone in the afternoon - http://www.maximuscle.com/cyclone


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Matt, shoot your the nutritionist.

Maximuscle


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I use to be on My Protein but it tasted awful! On cyclone now i'm noticing very good results! Plus Tesco always have it on offer!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

He's not my nutritionist.

I'm just passing on advice I have seen from him.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

See Gok, Johnny likes Cyclone


----------



## B200CDI (Apr 11, 2012)

BSN Syntha 6. Best tasting by far! 

Acne is more likely caused by any testosterone boosting products (dianabol main culprit) This is referred to as 'bacne' because it always seems to effect the back and shoulders.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

This is getting a lot of hype too - http://www.red23.co.uk/SunWarrior-P..._p_836.html?osCsid=evcaqjko81fjpu6r2ped852kj1

No added crap, just clean ingredients.

I spoke to a lady at MyProtein about their protein etc, she advised me which to go for and I can't find the bloody list.

I'm sure I have posted it here before.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Tips said:


> Matt, shoot your nutritionist.
> 
> Maximuscle


horses for courses people.....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

B200CDI said:


> BSN Syntha 6. Best tasting by far!
> 
> Acne is more likely caused by any testosterone boosting products (dianabol main culprit) This is referred to as 'bacne' because it always seems to effect the back and shoulders.


I only take gaspari myofusion nothing else... Though I've changed to a healthy diet at the same time so could be a combination.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is what I was advised from MyProtein -

There advice was to use Impact Whey Isolate - http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/impact_whey_isolate It is very low in Fat & Carbs and has a high protein content.

Creatine Gluconate - http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/creatine-gluconate Apparently, this is better than Ethyl Ester Creatine. It transports to your muscle faster

Dextrose - http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/dextrose Basically a carb.

Two shakes on training days and one on non training days.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Buying protein powders from Tesco's









Buying Myprotein products :thumb:

Matt, have you tried any of the products you are recommending?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not personally recommending them. 

Just passing on what I have been told. I have tried other MyProtein products, but the ones above are about to ordered :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Tips, have you tried MyProtein?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Also, Reflex Peptide Fusion is good. Unless your using it just for PWO you need a blend of proteins.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Tips, have you tried MyProtein?


Yep, I've purchased their Creatine Monohydrate & Whey concentrate - I didn't like the taste of their protein whey in water, but it's good stuff.

I've tried Reflex, PHD Nutrition, CNP, MyProtein & Optimum Nutrition powders, and the PHD Pharma Whey HT+ is the best tasting & easiest to mix in water, imho. :thumb:

However, my best gains were from Reflex & Optimum Nutrition products.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Anyone know of any good protien shakes to use after football? I play a lot of football and sometimes ache and feel tired the next day. I don't work out so dont want protein shakes that will make me put weight on lol


----------



## B200CDI (Apr 11, 2012)

Spoony said:


> I only take gaspari myofusion nothing else... Though I've changed to a healthy diet at the same time so could be a combination.


Clean diet, high protein and a good training regime will increase your natural testosterone which in turn is a hormone imbalance to begin with until your body adapts. It will subside, stick with it!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Buy L-Glutamine for post-exercise recovery :thumb:


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Any links tips?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's the link :thumb:

5ml stirred in water an hour before football and an hour afterwards, it's administered to shock trauma victims and post surgery patients.


----------



## B200CDI (Apr 11, 2012)

lukeneale said:


> Anyone know of any good protien shakes to use after football? I play a lot of football and sometimes ache and feel tired the next day. I don't work out so dont want protein shakes that will make me put weight on lol


A good recovery shake like optimum nutrition 2:1:1 would be best. Check out dolphinfitness.com, they seem to be good on price.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot mate, do they come in flavours?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If you want High Protein less Carbs and Fat go for Impact Whey Isolate.

Per 25g:
Energy: 92.5cal
Energy: 393.3kJ
Protein (dry basis): 23.0g
Protein (as-is): 22.25g
Fat: 0.25g
Carbohydrates: 0.17g
Calcium: 100.0mg
Cholesterol: 0.5mg


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

lukeneale said:


> Anyone know of any good protien shakes to use after football? I play a lot of football and sometimes ache and feel tired the next day. I don't work out so dont want protein shakes that will make me put weight on lol


I use myprotein recovery xs after cycling and it's good stuff. It helps avoid the aches next day and I don't put any weight on with it.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Optimum Nutrition, been the best seller in the U.S for ages because of the price point and the quality of the protein.

Used it for 6+ months and its tasty and doesnt upset my stomach in anyway!

Would suggest Maximuscle and Reflex too as I've used them before also.


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been told to try and avoid anything with soya protein in it. The male body can't process it, it just gets turned into eastrogen.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

SAL73R said:


> I have been told to try and avoid anything with soya protein in it. The male body can't process it, it just gets turned into eastrogen.


Didn't know this, doesn't look like gaspari myofusion has it based on the label on the tub


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I have tried pharma phd and get stomach cramps, sometimes get it with maxi muscle bars too, what is it causing this?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

SAL73R said:


> I have been told to try and avoid anything with soya protein in it. The male body can't process it, it just gets turned into eastrogen.


Read that a few times now.
Maximuscle I stay clear of because it is over priced for what it is. 
I use reflex one stop to keep things simple but this is becoming expensive for me so may look into myprotein again. Have used before but their all in one was high in fat/sugars and I put a bit of flab on because I wasnt putting enough cardio work in.
Syntha 6 is all the rage at the mo with the meat heads round here


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> Read that a few times now.
> Maximuscle I stay clear of because it is over priced for what it is.
> I use reflex one stop to keep things simple but this is becoming expensive for me so may look into myprotein again. Have used before but their all in one was high in fat/sugars and I put a bit of flab on because I wasnt putting enough cardio work in.
> Syntha 6 is all the rage at the mo with the meat heads round here


Check my previous post.

Impact Whey Isolate

Per 25g:
Energy: 92.5cal
Energy: 393.3kJ
Protein (dry basis): 23.0g
Protein (as-is): 22.25g
Fat: 0.25g
Carbohydrates: 0.17g
Calcium: 100.0mg
Cholesterol: 0.5mg


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I like the myofusion so might stick, I eat tuna/chicken/eggs through the day for natural protein.

I feel the myofusion gives me a boost but that might be attributed to the healthy eating. It's not a pure whey protein right enough so potentially not the best for building muscle. I might get something else too, wonder if a scoop of casein Protein in there will help


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Reflex 1 stop has isn't just a protein I don't think, it more of an all in one like maximuscle cyclone.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAL73R said:


> Reflex 1 stop has isn't just a protein I don't think, it more of an all in one like maximuscle cyclone.


Very similar to Cyclone and PHD ISO-7, its actually a pretty good product, tastes really good too!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Spoony said:


> Any recommendations?


Not read the whole thread so not sure whats already been discussed but...

Whats your aims?

Bulking then get something with good quality carbs in, PHD Pharma Gain is very good, its a gainer but low in sugar so doesnt fatten you up!

If you just want a protein then PHD Whey HT+ is very good, has a few carbs for some energy too. They have just brought out a new Whey Isolate too which is practically zero carbs, not tried it yet.

Its good to have a slower burn protein mix too for night and 'days off' too USN Pure Protein gets my vote.

Basing your decision of "which protein" cannot be done purely on %protein because your body can only absorb and use a certain amount anyway....something which has good quality products in it and good levels of essential ammino's is more important IMO


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My initial aim in the next 2 months is to lean up and lose the bit of excess I carry around the stomach area.

Following that I will be looking to bulk up a little but would rather remain quite lean and athletic... don't necessarily want to be huge.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Have you bought any yet Stu?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not yet, got about a weeks worth of gaspari left.

I'm liking gaspari as its a blend. Not sure it's the best but I feel it's helpin, plus it's not heavy on carbs or calories.

Once I get rid of the fat round the abs I need to build more muscle seriously lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Thought this may be of interest to people although US centric.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...nR0WVZybGtFWnRKNzdKNm9XOVE&toomany=true#gid=0

Someone tested how much protein was in certain brands of whey protein powders. Turned out some are making false claims.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone here tried Bio *******?

It's expensive, but we got a jar free to try. The chocolate doesn't taste great with just water. I've been mixing a bit of peanut butter in with mine to give a better flavour.

I might try the Pharma stuff Tips recommended.


----------

